# Lesco brand seed



## Wmestes (Jul 11, 2021)

Has anyone had good results with the lesco branded seed? Specifically any of the tttf blends? I have a site one close to me which makes availability a little easier.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Unitedseeds.com way better seeds for almost same price. I use site one for all my needs besides seeds.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have used the Tuf Turf TTTF seed with good results.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Kissfromnick said:


> Unitedseeds.com way better seeds for almost same price. I use site one for all my needs besides seeds.


I second that always blue tag I never been disappointed and seed on my stoop in 3 days. Just got mine last week


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I used a 10# LESCO All Pro Transition TTTF earlier this year with my dormant overseed mix, no problem with it. I plan to include another 10# LESCO All Pro Transition TTTF with the fall overseed mix.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

I used lesco Double Eagle last year on about 1000sqft of lawn i dug out and started fresh on. Came in beautiful and thick. If only the rest of my lawn looked that way. I wanna say I had 3 or less weeds in the whole new section.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

if you have a local ewing irrigation branch near you, they use mountain view seeds (atleast here in michigan) for a seed supplier .

I picked up the 90/10 tttf/kbg mix from them. 50 lbs bags for 85 dollars. All were a list cultivars with blue tag certified

probably will use ewing irrigation from now on. By far the best/cheapest seed. Online shipping is crazy high.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

From what I have seen the Lesco brand seed mixes and blends are pretty solid. They obviously put some work into breeding as you will frequently see their entrants into various NTEP trials (Used to be under lesco, but in the latest I saw them listed as SiteOne Landscape Supply). They are usually not top top performers, but do pretty well.

As far as I know, they only sell their seed in blends and mixes and market them toward professional landscapers. 
I think this is the reason you don't see quite as much about their seed on TLF. Pro landscapers will value things a little different than an obsessed homeowner, valuing things like disease resistance, drought tolerance, or genetic diversity over having the absolute darkest turf possible.

Long and short, I think if you throw down a TTTF blend from LESCO it will be top quality and can result in a stunning lawn. But if you want to make sure your lawn is the absolute darkest in the area, you may want to choose your own cultivars from an online vendor.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Only issue I've seen with lesco seed from my local site one is most tags I look at have weed seed and or other crop content.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Stegs said:


> if you have a local ewing irrigation branch near you, they use mountain view seeds (atleast here in michigan) for a seed supplier .
> 
> I picked up the 90/10 tttf/kbg mix from them. 50 lbs bags for 85 dollars. All were a list cultivars with blue tag certified
> 
> probably will use ewing irrigation from now on. By far the best/cheapest seed. Online shipping is crazy high.


Can you share a picture of the bag? I am thinking of doing this same exact thing for an overseed this fall.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I'll let you know next year  Using the Team Mates Plus for a fall overseed in far backyard. It's 70 Percent Turf - Type Tall Fescues (3 Varieties), 20 Percent Turf - Type Perennial Ryegrass (One Variety), 10 Percent Shamrock KBG according to their description. I bought it, but have to go pick it up from our local Site One so I don't know the specific varieties yet.

someone online said it worked well when you couldn't irrigate, so what the heck, i'm trying it


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

Had my lawn power seeded last year with elite KBG and the vendor ended up spreading in some Double Eagle before I could stop him. I was super irritated at first, but now I wouldn't be able to pick it out in my yard if I tried. It's been pretty good for me.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I renovated my backyard, 18K, over a few years. Each summer I would kill a section of K31 and Bermuda and seed with TTTF in the fall. I would just do whatever I thought I could take care of that year usually 3-5K or a bag of seed. Anyway most years I used Mountainview blend or Earth Carpet blend from a great local source. But one year I got a bag of Lesco Kansas Excalibar. Most of the varieties of seed hadn't been tested in Kansas or hadn't been tested in Kansas for several years.
That 5K was nicer, darker and thicker than the other areas. It was amazing how much it stood out from the other areas for a few years. Since then I have overseeded through it a couple times and its all unirrigated so its not really noticeable but it sure was for awhile. I think I still notice it being a little darker.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Ngilbe36 said:


> Stegs said:
> 
> 
> > if you have a local ewing irrigation branch near you, they use mountain view seeds (atleast here in michigan) for a seed supplier .
> ...


Dont know how to post pics but....

30% firecracker sls tall fescue
30% titanium 2ls tall fescue
30% valkyrie tall fescue
10% kelly bluegrass

I also bought 50 lbs of prg mix from them for my front yard. The tag says :

32% grandslam gld
32% slugger 3gl
32% fastball rgl

all bags have blue tag on them. No weed seed, noxious weed seed none

I think i paid 85 dollars for 50lbs of tall fescue. and the perennial rye mix (50lbs) was 100 dollars or so.....

I plan on overseeding my lawn in a couple weeks with 310lbs of seed total


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Stegs said:


> Ngilbe36 said:
> 
> 
> > Stegs said:
> ...


Man that is cheap. Will definitely have to keep that in mind to see if the hour and 15 minute drive to the Grand Rapids one is worth it next time I need a decent amount of seed. Thanks for saying something.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

youngaa1 said:


> Stegs said:
> 
> 
> > Ngilbe36 said:
> ...


That seed was bought in march of this year, so its been in my basement for a while just waiting. I heard there was going to be a seed shortage this fall, so i stocked up before.

Anyway, just took a peek at their website, and the price has doubled. That same bag i paid 88 dollars for , its now 160 a bag.

Id suggest you try winpro . https://winproonline.com/collections/turf-seed/products/cool-season-mixture-90tf-10kbg-sod-pgs-50lb

Free shipping there i think. Glad i bought my seed when i did!


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

I used their 80 kbg 20 prg in my Reno last fall. Nothing but good stuff to say about them.


----------

